# VapeClub - Cloupor Mini in Stock,Kanger SubTank in Stock, Kayfun 4 in stock



## JakesSA (20/12/14)

Our first order of Kayfun 4 clones and original Kanger SubTanks are now airborne and we have a shipment of original Cloupor DNA 30 Minis due to ship out at the end of the month.
The Kayfun 4s and SubTanks will thus be available for collection and shipping when we reopen on the 4th of January and the DNA30 Minis should be here no later than the 8th of January.

Price on the Kayfun 4 will be R480
Price on the Kanger SubTanks will be R650
Price on the Cloupor DNA 30 Mini will be R820

Some images of the Kayfun and DNA 30:






Please post on this thread if you wish to reserve one of these great new 2015 products.  (or send an email to info@vapeclub.co.za)

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (20/12/14)

Silver Cloupor Mini and Sub tank please!


----------



## JakesSA (20/12/14)

Thanks Rob, I forgot to mention that the Mini's are available in black or silver, please specify your preference?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (20/12/14)

JakesSA said:


> Thanks Rob, I forgot to mention that the Mini's are available in black or silver, please specify your preference?



Fixed! Always Silver!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (20/12/14)

@JakesSA just a question... is the SubTank authentic?


----------



## JakesSA (20/12/14)

Indeed it is .. why do you ask, have you noticed reports of clones already?


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper (20/12/14)

Kayfun4 please


----------



## Rob Fisher (20/12/14)

JakesSA said:


> Indeed it is .. why do you ask, have you noticed reports of clones already?



Nope but I guess the Kayfun 4 is a clone so I thought I had better check.


----------



## JakesSA (20/12/14)

Thanks for pointing that out, I'll fix the description now.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## free3dom (20/12/14)

Oh damn, this is awesome...well done, yet again 

I'd like a Black Cloupor Mini please

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## John (20/12/14)

Vapeclub is quickly becoming my favorite supplier! Subtank for me please

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dr Phil (20/12/14)

I want a sliver DNA here


----------



## Dr Phil (20/12/14)

Can I not pre pay for the unit


----------



## andro (20/12/14)

Kayfun 4 please


----------



## JakesSA (20/12/14)

dr phil said:


> Can I not pre pay for the unit



I suppose you can, but you don't have to? Please send @VapeGrrl a pm if you would prefer to.


----------



## Richard (20/12/14)

I'll be taking a KF4. Can we order on the website?


----------



## JakesSA (20/12/14)

Since the stock is yet to arrive here I am only doing reservations at this point, as soon as the stock is here, I'll post on this thread and contact those who have reserved items individually and then we can start the order process.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Attie (20/12/14)

Hi @JakesSA 

I will take a Subtank and black Cloupor mini please

Thanks


----------



## Richard (20/12/14)

How much smaller is the Coupor Mini compared to a Cloupor Hana clone (Cana)?


----------



## dekardy (20/12/14)

Kayfun 4 me , and a black Cloupor Mini please.


----------



## free3dom (20/12/14)

Richard said:


> How much smaller is the Coupor Mini compared to a Cloupor Hana clone (Cana)?



Have a look at this thread for details and exact measurements...it's roughly iStick sized

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Silver (20/12/14)

free3dom said:


> Have a look at this thread for details and exact measurements...it's roughly iStick sized




Thanks for the link @free3dom
Looks to be about 2 or 3mm higher and about 3mm wider than the iStick
To me thats good news because i actually find the iStick a bit too small
Dont know if this is 'enough bigger' though to be comfortable in the hand

Do you know if it has magnets to remove the door?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## free3dom (20/12/14)

Silver said:


> Thanks for the link @free3dom
> Looks to be about 2 or 3mm higher and about 3mm wider than the iStick
> To me thats good news because i actually find the iStick a bit too small
> Dont know if this is 'enough bigger' though to be comfortable in the hand
> ...



I think it will be a bit more "hand friendly" than the iStick - still smaller than the Reo though 

It does indeed have magnets...go to this link and look at the pictures - #5 says so and you can actually see them in #7


----------



## free3dom (20/12/14)

Below is a relative size comparison with the Hana (Cana) - not to scale, only relative size...pardon the quality but I could not find decent front/top images 



Thread hijack complete, sorry about that  ...I'm happy (and excited) to discuss this further but we should probably do it in this thread

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (20/12/14)

free3dom said:


> I think it will be a bit more "hand friendly" than the iStick - still smaller than the Reo though
> 
> It does indeed have magnets...go to this link and look at the pictures - #5 says so and you can actually see them in #7



Super, thanks
Marvellous!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vincent (20/12/14)

Hi @JakesSA, please put me down for a subtank, thanks


----------



## El Capitan (20/12/14)

Black mini and subtank please


----------



## Lee (21/12/14)

JakesSA said:


> Our first order of Kayfun 4 clones and original Kanger SubTanks are now airborne and we have a shipment of original Cloupor DNA 30 Minis due to ship out at the end of the month.
> The Kayfun 4s and SubTanks will thus be available for collection and shipping when we reopen on the 4th of January and the DNA30 Minis should be here no later than the 8th of January.
> 
> Price on the Kayfun 4 will be R480
> ...


2 x Kayfun v4, please!


----------



## Ollie (21/12/14)

The price on that Cloupor Mini is epic!!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## free3dom (21/12/14)

Oliver Barry said:


> The price on that Cloupor Mini is epic!!!



That's VapeClub for you...they constantly amazing me with their prices on "hot off the press" items (and all the other items as well)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ollie (21/12/14)

free3dom said:


> That's VapeClub for you...they constantly amazing me with their prices on "hot off the press" items (and all the other items as well)



Christmas and Birthday coming up.... I shal wait and bribe!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BumbleBee (21/12/14)

Too much temptation.... must..... resist

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Ollie (21/12/14)

BumbleBee said:


> Too much temptation.... must..... resist



It wont work bro!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## jtgrey (22/12/14)

@JakesSA 

1 x kayfun 4 pls


----------



## Paulie (22/12/14)

Please put me down for one of each thanks


----------



## JakesSA (22/12/14)

Hi @paulph201, word on the street is you're on holiday .. got away before I could get my hands on your sunshine cured tobacco hey? 

What colour for the mini?


----------



## Vincent (22/12/14)

Hi @JakesSA, in addition to the 1 x subtank, can you put me down for two mini's, one black and one silver. Thanks


----------



## Yash (22/12/14)

@JakesSA please put me down for 1 x Kanger Subtank please


----------



## KimH (22/12/14)

Please put me down for a mini cloupor in black and a kayfun 4.


----------



## Daniel (22/12/14)

Yup one black mini pls will go nice with a black lemo


----------



## Yiannaki (22/12/14)

JakesSA said:


> Hi @paulph201, word on the street is you're on holiday .. got away before I could get my hands on your sunshine cured tobacco hey?
> 
> What colour for the mini?


I have a sealed one for you  

Can always come drop it off and I'll grab one from you in the new year?


----------



## Paulie (22/12/14)

JakesSA said:


> Hi @paulph201, word on the street is you're on holiday .. got away before I could get my hands on your sunshine cured tobacco hey?
> 
> What colour for the mini?


Lol sorry I'll be back on the 5th can I get. Silver tnks


----------



## JakesSA (22/12/14)

Yiannaki said:


> I have a sealed one for you
> 
> Can always come drop it off and I'll grab one from you in the new year?



Thanks for offering! @Alex just dropped of a bottle, he hasn't named his price yet. Just made me sign some odd looking parchment with arcane symbols on it? Ran out of ink too, pricked my finger and imprinted that instead ..

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Alex (22/12/14)

JakesSA said:


> Thanks for offering! @Alex just dropped of a bottle, he hasn't named his price yet. Just made me sign some odd looking parchment with arcane symbols on it? Ran out of ink too, pricked my finger and imprinted that instead ..


Enjoying a lovely Thai dish at your favorite eating place right now

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## WHITELABEL (22/12/14)

1 black mini and kayfun please.


----------



## JakesSA (22/12/14)

Alex said:


> Enjoying a lovely Thai dish at your favorite eating place right now



Shhhh ...


----------



## JakesSA (23/12/14)

Kayfun 4s will be arriving tomorrow  I'll be doing some QC as soon as they get here and shipping will commence on Monday as I'd rather not have the goods lie with the couriers over the long weekend. Collections available until the 26th of December. If you want to take your Kayfun now and don't have to wait for any other goodies to arrive please pm @VapeGrrl so we can let you know when the stock is available for order on the website?


----------



## shloopie (24/12/14)

One black mini please!!! You guys are awesome!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## VapeJedi (24/12/14)

What company produced this kayfun v4 clone?


----------



## JakesSA (24/12/14)

The Kayfun 4s are now in stock!! Find them here

Collections available until the 26th and all shipping orders placed up to and including the 26th will ship out on Monday the 29th of December. Orders placed after the 26th of December will ship out on the 5th of January when we reopen.

In case you wondering, the Kayfun 4 clones all come from the same factory at the moment and given the complexity of machining are likely to do so for a while to come.

If you have a reservation, I have kept that stock aside so please let us know when you are ready to order? That's the benefit of reservations, reserve and order at your leisure..

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## John (24/12/14)

Hey @JakesSA in addition to the Subtank please put me down for a Dna30 as well


----------



## JakesSA (24/12/14)

Sure what colour would you like?


----------



## John (24/12/14)

Silver one for me please


----------



## JakesSA (4/1/15)

Good news, the Subtanks will be with us tomorrow ..

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Dr Phil (4/1/15)

JakesSA when can we pay for our cloudpor Dna 30


----------



## JakesSA (4/1/15)

@dr phil, as soon as they arrive in the country I'll load them up on the web site.


----------



## John (4/1/15)

Are they on the site yet @JakesSA? Please reserve one for me


----------



## RawRam_cpt (5/1/15)

Mail sent! A black mini and KF4 for me please.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dr Phil (5/1/15)

Good choice RawRam

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JakesSA (5/1/15)

At last the Subtanks are here and ready to order, and a small adjustment on price as well 

Find 'em here


----------



## Dr Phil (5/1/15)

Any news when the cloudpor will be in


----------



## JakesSA (5/1/15)

For the Cloupor Minis our original estimation was 8th of January but I couldn't get them out of China before new years which was also a holiday in China, which I was unaware of.

The shipment is now underway but I think the safe bet is 12 January, maaaybe the 9th. Apologies for the delay, will have to do something to make up for it ...


----------



## Dr Phil (5/1/15)

Cool stuff JakesSa just ups the excitement


----------



## Marzuq (5/1/15)

@JakesSA do you have replacement 1.2ohm coil pack for the kanger sub tank?


----------



## JakesSA (5/1/15)

Coils will be arriving somewhere next week, no stock available when I placed the order.


----------



## Marzuq (5/1/15)

JakesSA said:


> Coils will be arriving somewhere next week, no stock available when I placed the order.


thanks for the feedback. would prefer to have bought and sent the tank and extra coils to the noob vapor in one go so as to avoid double shipping.


----------



## JakesSA (5/1/15)

I hear you, wasn't very impressed myself. Does anyone in SA have them in stock yet?


----------



## John (5/1/15)

Subtank incoming! Take cover! Ooooooh Weeeee!


----------



## Marzuq (5/1/15)

JakesSA said:


> I hear you, wasn't very impressed myself. Does anyone in SA have them in stock yet?



I dont think anyone locally has coils in Stock. Non of the guys I spoke to has


----------



## JakesSA (8/1/15)

Almost made the 8th for the Cloupor Minis! 

These are now in customs with paperwork done and duties paid, clearance promised for tomorrow. If the courier puts in a bit of effort and gets it through tomorrow I'll go and collect, otherwise these will be here Monday!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Dr Phil (8/1/15)

yessssssssss


----------



## Dr Phil (8/1/15)

I'll have something to look forward to next week


----------



## JakesSA (9/1/15)

And the Cloupor Minis are now in stock, find 'em here

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yash (20/1/15)

@JakesSA I'm not sure if you are aware of this, but Kangertech have started replacing the insulator on the RDA part of the Subtanks for a new type of insulator called a PEEK insulator.

Here is more info here:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/PEEK
http://www.reddit.com/r/electronic_...btank_owners_get_your_replacement_insulators/

According to Phil Busardo, there is a huge difference in flavour over the original insulator and the new one does not break down from tank cracking juices and excessive heat.

Any idea how we can get our hands on the new insulator for our devices?

Cheers,

@Yash


----------



## JakesSA (20/1/15)

Yes I have worked with PEEK before, quite high temperature resistance. I could be wrong but the plastic they used looks a lot like PTFE, commonly known as Teflon (the pan coating) which itself has quite high temperature resistance. Definitely higher than Acetal commonly used for centre post insulators on drippers. 

I have enquired about getting a replacement batch in.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yash (15/2/15)

JakesSA said:


> Yes I have worked with PEEK before, quite high temperature resistance. I could be wrong but the plastic they used looks a lot like PTFE, commonly known as Teflon (the pan coating) which itself has quite high temperature resistance. Definitely higher than Acetal commonly used for centre post insulators on drippers.
> 
> I have enquired about getting a replacement batch in.



Hi @JakesSA,

Any word on these? I can't use my Subtank any more, the insulator taste is horrible as the deck heats up.

Cheers,

@Yash


----------



## JakesSA (15/2/15)

Still trying, the supplier promised to get some after Chinese new year.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Yash (15/2/15)

JakesSA said:


> Still trying, the supplier promised to get some after Chinese new year.



Thanks @JakesSA for the prompt feedback!


----------

